# to be 5 again



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That was lovely - such well behaved dogs!


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I want to do that right now!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

All them beautiful German Shepherds... talk about being in a field of dreams!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is the safest kid on the planet.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

How're all those dogs so well socialized with each other? I like the video, very sweet. But am I off in saying that I'd be intimidated putting a 5 year old with 14 (wow!) sheps in one area like that? That's crazy cute though c:!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She'll have wonderful memories..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> But am I off in saying that I'd be intimidated putting a 5 year old with 14 (wow!) sheps in one area like that? That's crazy cute though c:!



My niece that is going to be 7 would love to be with all those dogs. Whenever she visits me she spends all her time with the dogs and they love it, she loves all animals and if you can't find her that is where she is and she has ALWAYS been that way...this would not intimidate her at all


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm cracking up over this video. Where the heck did all those GSD's come from? lol


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

I watched it three times! Oh my goodness so cute! I have a 6 year old little girl and have enjoyed many afternoons watching her play with 4 Shepherds and sometimes with 4 grown ones, plus countless pups.

What I find so adorable and amazing is that they never jump on her, they are so gentle with her and seem to adore her more than anything or anyone else in the whole world.

THis is why I love GSDs so much!!!!!!!!:wub:

Loved the comment about safest kid on the planet.....I feel that way about mine when she is out back playing with her pack. 

Thank you for sharing this Onyx Girl.....I loved it!:happyboogie:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

OK that made my day. Thank you!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Cutest thing ever. I wish I were her!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I loved the happy jumps randomly going on. What a wonderful pack of GSD's :wub:
Loneforce, that is exactly what I was thinking, Field of Dreams should be the title of this video!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, I would be at peace if my heaven had free spirited GSD's running all around me


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow... what well mannered dogs! I love that each dog gives her a bubble of space, and doesn't approach her too fast or excited yet will jump and play. Wonderful testament to the temperaments!


----------

